# New bike bling



## MR. evil (Jun 24, 2008)

I just ordered on of these :beer:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SE297G00-Crankbrothers+Joplin+R+Seatpost+08.aspx

I got sick of going over the bars becuase my seat id too high, or having to stop and lower my seat on techy DH's


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

nice now you need to get some spinners..


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2008)

Thats half the price of my bike!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Thats half the price of my bike!



Its not cheap, but also not muxh more expensive than a light weight carbon seat post. Every review i have read for these things is great. Everyone says that the extra confidence you get takes your riding to the next level


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Thats half the price of my bike!



Probably 80% of the cost of mine! :lol:

Looks pretty cool though.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Its not cheap, but also not muxh more expensive than a light weight carbon seat post. Every review i have read for these things is great. *Everyone says that the extra confidence you get takes your riding to the next level*



Ok I ordered one!


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Ok I ordered one!



Sweet! :lol:

Ride those clipless tonight, Jeff. You are ready.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 24, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I just ordered on of these :beer:
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SE297G00-Crankbrothers+Joplin+R+Seatpost+08.aspx
> 
> I got sick of going over the bars becuase my seat id too high, or having to stop and lower my seat on techy DH's



That's really cool. I hate adjusting my seat post height. A little too pricey for my bike though.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Probably 80% of the cost of mine! :lol:
> 
> Looks pretty cool though.



I was able to get it for alot less than the price shown on that site. I have a connection:razz:


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 24, 2008)

So I'll go ahead and apply equal credit for how much you spent on your bike to my hot new car fund


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> So I'll go ahead and apply equal credit for how much you spent on your bike to my hot new car fund



Tit for tat. Or something like that....


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 24, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> So I'll go ahead and apply equal credit for how much you spent on your bike to my hot new car fund



:-x
I knew there was going to be a catch...:-(


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 24, 2008)

Make sure you put 106 cunning on that playing card, Timmy.


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 24, 2008)

Man, that's plush... I feel so neanderthalic with my manual seat adjustment


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

What's the matter Tim?  One too many taint busters on Sunday?? :lol:


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Thats half the price of my bike!





Greg said:


> Probably 80% of the cost of mine! :lol:
> 
> Looks pretty cool though.


No $h!t!  My bike was like $400.  :lol:



MRGisevil said:


> So I'll go ahead and apply equal credit for how much you spent on your bike to my hot new car fund


Seems fair to me!


----------



## awf170 (Jun 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Thats half the price of my bike!




...and infinitely more than JohnnyPoach's.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 24, 2008)

Are you going to use a seat?


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Are you going to use a seat?


Nah, real men don't use seats!


----------



## Paul (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## MR. evil (Jun 26, 2008)

My new seat post arrived this morning and I installed it after work. It was a little harder to install than I thought it would be, but it wasn't that bad. I still need to clean up the cable routing with some zip ties (that I have yet to buy), but I will try to post some pictures soon. 

I was only able to take it for a spin around the neighborhood, but my initial impression is that this thing is F'ing awsome! You wouldn't imagine how much a of difference lowering your seat 3" makes, and not having to even slow down to do it is even better.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jun 26, 2008)

severine said:


> Nah, real men don't use seats!



we got a bike from Trek's factory last week that came without a seat. Seatpost was included, but no seat. It's out on the floor right now. It also came with this weird tube of lube that none of us can find a use for on the bike...


----------

